# Toshiba laptop won't boot.



## kemperhills

I bought my son a Toshiba Satellite C655-S5132 laptop running Windows 7 for Christmas.  He used the laptop about a week ago, and a couple of days ago tried to use it and it won't boot.  Most of the time when the computer is turned on there is simply a blank screen.  Sometimes a scree will  show up that has Toshiba's name on it with F2 go to utility manager and F12 go to boot manager in the bottom left corner then a blank screen.  Then sometimes it screen with Toshiba's name and the F2 and F12 will show up and them after a while something that looks like and underline that is blinking will show up in the upper left hand corner and there will appear a message that says ...

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 083)

ForAtheros PCIE Ethernet Controller v2.0.1.9(12/15/09)

Check cable connection
PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE Rom.
No bootable device--insert boot disk and press any key

When it opens pressing F2 in Setup Utility the system time is correct, the System Date is correct and Language is in English.  You can enter these three and change them.  But the CPu Type, Cpu Speed, HDD/SSD, Total memoy Size, an Sytem Bios Version  cannot be selected or entere.

The boot manager can be entered and the boot sequence can be changed. Nothing else can be done, can't even enter safe mode.  

So does anyone have any idea why this laptop won't boot.  Or is the computer history.  We have lost the receipt so Toshiba won't talk about repair.

The computer was on sale for a little over $300 so to take it to a computer repair place will probably cost more that simply getting another computer on sale. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## johnb35

It sounds like the hard drive as failed or someone has been messing with the bios and disabled the hard drive boot.  What you see now is lan boot.  Look in the bios to to see if it detects a hard drive.  If it doesn't then its most likely failed on you.


----------



## kemperhills

johnb35 said:


> It sounds like the hard drive as failed or someone has been messing with the bios and disabled the hard drive boot.  What you see now is lan boot.  Look in the bios to to see if it detects a hard drive.  If it doesn't then its most likely failed on you.



Thanks for the reply.  In the utility setup the HDD/SSD is listed and beside it it says "none".  So for some reason the computer is not recognizing the HD.  

Thanks again.


----------



## johnb35

Have someone verify the hard drive is dead as there may be something wrong the laptop itself.


----------



## Spencer

*Same issue*

I am having the same issue with a Toshiba Satellite. 

Wiped the HDD clean, formatted it and iperformed a clean nstall of Windows 7.

The same black screen appears with the following:
PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE Rom.
No bootable device--insert boot disk and press any key

I can restart the computer go into setup utility(F2) and under the Main Tab beside the HDD#1/SSD#1 it says none.

Also in the setup utility under the Boot tab HDD#1/SSD#1 is first choice and no specifications are listed beside it. It is as if the hard drive is not even there.

Funny thing is though, I can select the HDD#1 hit entr. Press F-10 to svae and exit and Windows seven loads up just fine.

kemperhills- Did you ever solve your issues?

-Thanks.


----------



## chris19032

*simple problem, easy fix*

its not a broken hard drive, its a simple little bios problem its trying to boot from a lan OS and since i doubt you have one its giving you that error, you can find it in the bios options to boot from LAN simpley disable it and your computer will work again.

mostly posting on this cause so many of the posts say its a hard drive problem and its not.


----------

